# Teresa Berganza RIP



## marlow (11 mo ago)

The great Spanish Mezzo has passed away aged 89. RIP.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fortunately she left us a respectable number of recordings we can enjoy..
We watched this one last night


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Didn't realize her age -- Teresa Berganza will be missed.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Love(d) her.
Rest in peace, Teresa.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

She starred as Neris with Maria Callas in Cherubini’s *Medea*. I saw her only once in San Francisco as an elegantly sung *Carmen*. Que descanse en paz.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> She starred as Nero’s with Maria Callas in Cherubini’s *Medea*. I saw her only once in San Francisco as an elegantly sung *Carmen*. Que descanse en paz.


I saw an interview on youtube, in which she talked extensively about her international debut in Dallas and how Callas took her under her wing. She talks of Callas's generosity towards her and her incredible work ethic and serious professionalism. 

She was at one time _the_ Rossini mezzo of her day, known the world over for her Cenerentola and Rosina. She may not have had that last degree of individuality, but she was always a most musical and intelligent singer.She will be missed.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for all the beautiful music Ms Berganza.
In my humble opinion, a great singer. Love her on my Rossini recordings.
Rest in Peace.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

She was a superb Cenerentola and she's a hoot in that Barbiere film (one of Ponelle's best). She showed how you can have a career singing just a few roles, but extremely well.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> She was a superb Cenerentola and she's a hoot in that Barbiere film (one of Ponelle's best). She showed how you can have a career singing just a few roles, but extremely well.
> 
> N.


Now I think of it, her stage repertoire was quite small. Like De Los Angeles, she did quite a bit of recital work though.


----------

